# hello



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

new to the forum and about to buy a Fracino Piccino. I've got an Iberital MC2 already. Can anyone tell me how long I can expect the Piccino to take to come up to temperature and could/should I leave it on overnight? I have to get up early enough as it is! Thanks in advance

Adam


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Adam - welcome to the forum. Wouldn't recommend leaving your Francino on overnight - like any other electrical appliance. Best thing is to get something like this.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=belkin+wemo&oq=belking+w&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l5.5715j0j8&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=119&ie=UTF-8

Many forum users have one and swear by them. You can even use it to switch your machine on and off remotely as well as have it to come on by programmed timer.


----------



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

thanks for that. Nice forum, seems friendly. Any cyclists around?


----------



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

just checked out the link...problem is I don't have a mobile phone! No reception round here...deepest, darkest Wales!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

rainydayz said:


> thanks for that. Nice forum, seems friendly. Any cyclists around?


Quite a few. Check the search engine for thread links.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

rainydayz said:


> thanks for that. Nice forum, seems friendly. Any cyclists around?


Thanks. Glad you're joining in. There are a number of cyclists on the forum, myself included.

The Piccino requires a 30 minute warmup ideally. Best to use a timer to switch on and off.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

rainydayz said:


> just checked out the link...problem is I don't have a mobile phone! No reception round here...deepest, darkest Wales!


What!!! No mobile phone!!!! Blimey - I'm not sure I know anyone without a mobile phone!? How do you play Angry Birds then your out?










Welcome to forum - I'm a MTBer and try to get over to Wales a few times every year for the trail centres. I've got a week near Cody booked up in May.


----------



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm in the cambrian mountains, no reception in the house or garden but there is a signal about 2 miles away at the junction..My nearest trail centres are Nant y Arian and Brechfa but there's loads of natural stuff on the doorstep.


----------

